
Geckoboard. CRM, email, stats and more all in one dashboard [invites] - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2010/11/25/try-this-geckoboard-crm-email-stats-and-more-all-in-one-dashboard/
======
dminor
Nice, I just stumbled across them earlier today looking for a web/cloud based
customizable dashboard. Will check out.

What I really want though is something that can both pull data into itself and
take data I push, and save the data so I'll have a nice history. I might end
up building something using GAE and Google's chart API.

